# Gas remote problems



## ChrisFed (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi. We installed a Mendota fireplace about three years ago. When it works, we love it. However, we already had two faulty transformers and problems with the remote. This is our current problem. The remote and in-wall receiver will work fine for a couple of months, and then suddenly there is no communication between the remote and the receiver. We have changed the batteries. The receiver is at least 18" away from the fan and heat. Sometimes, if we reset the fireplace (turn it off and back on again) the remote and receiver will work. However, we just did that again and now the fan is not working. It got too hot, there was a huge smell, and we quickly shut it off. The remote is an Acumen. We're waiting for our repairman, but these repairs are getting rather costly and we're not getting a permanent fix. Plse advise.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2010)

If you've got a millivolt system, get rid of the Acumen remote & get a Skytech. 
It may not have all the features of your Acumen, but it'll be a lot more dependable, IMHO


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 31, 2010)

x2 on the skytech


----------



## ChrisFed (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know if we have a millivolt system, but I will look into it. Thanks for your answers, and happy new year.


----------



## ruth140 (Dec 31, 2010)

we use the Ambient Remotes and they are pretty much trouble free.
The smell was probably just the your unit reached a temp that it doesnt usually reach and the paint was still curing . since you use the fan alot it probably just didnt fully cure .
as far as your remote not communicating, i have heard rumors the certain new florescent light bulbs can actually cause interference by putting out a low frequency.
have you recently put any of those bulbs in lamps near or around your fireplace?


----------



## ChrisFed (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi and  thanks for responding. We don't have any of those types of lights near it. The only new lights near the thermostat are white Christmas tree lights on a garland on top of  the fireplace. Could those affect it?


----------

